# Baby Peacock Bass - A Nice Surprise!



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

Well, since I just acquired a second big tank I thought i'd pick up some peacock bass once again. They were fed live guppies at the store, so I expected to slowly wean them on to frozen foods and eventually pellets. I threw in some NLS 1mm pellets for their first feeding this morning thinking it's no use but to my surprise after a few mins of spitting out, they are readily eating the pellets. This will save me a great deal of time and effort and this is why I am so excited to share this!  ... It took me a few months to get my peacocks eating pellets the last time I had them.


----------

